# What morph is this?



## Odin (May 27, 2009)

I've been told that my male gecko is a sunglow, just wondering if this is right?

Male

And am I right that the female is an albino

Female

Then these are two of their babies

Baby1

Baby2

Any help much appreciated
Cheers, Paul


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino hypo also known as Hybino.
Male


Talbino normal. 
Female


Both babys are Talbino they are either Talbino normal like mum.
Or Talbino hypo like dad but they need to mature a bit to tell which they are. 
Baby1
Baby2


----------



## Odin (May 27, 2009)

*gecko family*

thank you for the info mate, but hope you dont find this silly but wat dose the t mean in talbino . thanks paul :2thumb:


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Odin said:


> thank you for the info mate, but hope you dont find this silly but wat dose the t mean in talbino . thanks paul :2thumb:


t = "Tremper".. As in Tremper Albino


----------



## Odin (May 27, 2009)

*baby geckos*

if anybodys intrested the babys are for sale £40 each .


----------



## Fairy (Jul 3, 2009)

not wanting to say gazz is wrong here as from what iv seen he knows his stuff, but that female looks like a bell albino, 
i know im probably wrong here, my tremper has no markings on it at all but that one does and the only ones iv seen like that are bells

either that or the albino i think i have isnt a normal albino


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

Fairy said:


> not wanting to say gazz is wrong here as from what iv seen he knows his stuff, but that female looks like a bell albino,
> i know im probably wrong here, my tremper has no markings on it at all but that one does and the only ones iv seen like that are bells
> 
> either that or the albino i think i have isnt a normal albino


definitley a tremper...
if it wasnt a tremper then the babies wouldnt be albino's as bell and tremper don't mix : victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Fairy said:


> not wanting to say gazz is wrong here as from what iv seen he knows his stuff, but that female looks like a bell albino,
> i know im probably wrong here, my tremper has no markings on it at all but that one does and the only ones iv seen like that are bells
> 
> either that or the albino i think i have isnt a normal albino


Talbino can and do vary a fair abit.Both the babys are Talbino.If mum was Balbino and the male is Talbino hypo.The babys would be Normal or hypo double HET's.but both are expressing the Talbino gene.

Talbino hypo X Talbino normal = .

Talbino normal.
Talbino hypo.
=====
Talbino hypo X Balbino normal = .

Normal HET Talbino,Balbino.
Hypo HET Talbino,Balbino.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 3, 2009)

wasnt doubting you for a moment, 
hope the OP doesnt mind me posting this here but heres mine, looks nothing like either of the ones above, but i bought him as tremper albino.
what you think??


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Fairy said:


> wasnt doubting you for a moment,
> hope the OP doesnt mind me posting this here but heres mine, looks nothing like either of the ones above, but i bought him as tremper albino.
> what you think??


Yep Talbino normal.There tone of color can be influance by inheritence and incubation temperture.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 3, 2009)

cool, thanks for that m8. its mad how there can be such a huge variety of the same morph


----------

